# My rectangular TLAHs



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Got the parts ordered before Christmas, and now getting to work on the cabinets - here's a few pictures:





































The top is the open end (will be), I plan on covering the top opening with a little grill, round over the sides of the baffle, veneer the sides, and paint the baffle black. I'll probably also add a bit wider base to keep them from being tippy.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

After stalling for a couple months, getting slowed down by trying to figure out how to finish them, and other activities, finally finished these up.

Here's a few pics the lighting / camera seems to make the front more pink than in reality:




























here's one of the crossovers, used 1/8" masonite for the board:










My initial test setup - iPhone running Pandora to $20 Lepai amp, in a garage. I've since brought them into my home office, and now using the same Lepai amp to drive them from foobar2000 running on a laptop, with VST plugin based software EQ.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

They sure look pretty.
You sir, are an inspiration.
I just know that seeing these will end up costing me some money.
I should have known better than to look.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Yea now, THAT looks cool. 
A+ on the execution Sir.

Bob


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. :bigsmile:

Dusty, re: "these will end up costing me some money" - consider it payback! :spend: I have a feeling Stentorians will be on my list sooner or later.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Those look awesome, nice work! I really like the rear-mounted woofers. That being said, I'm curious about the rear mounting of the tweets having a horn effect. Is that intended?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

fusseli said:


> Those look awesome, nice work! I really like the rear-mounted woofers. That being said, I'm curious about the rear mounting of the tweets having a horn effect. Is that intended?


Thanks fusseli. Re: the rear mounting of the tweeters - I didn't come up with the speaker design, its based on the TLAH plans that I purchased from Bill Fitzmaurice - although I guess I did use more than a little artistic license interpreting it (not quite enough for Bill to tell me "stop you idiot", which he is not shy in doing on occassion addle. The plans do discuss both front and rear mounted tweeters, and suggest roundover if rear mounted, which I did. I suppose it does have some effect vs. flush mount, but I'd only be speculating on what that effect might be (narrowing the horizontal dispersion??).


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Certainly a top notch effort. Have you had a chance for some extended listening yet?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Those look great. Turned out really well. Definitely let us know how they end up performing.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Got REW working with the ability to measure results of software EQ.

Here's the before:










Here's after EQ (w/ house curve):










I didn't bother trying to boost the L below 80, will likely eventually add a sub and crossover there - difference probably caused by some room and LP/mic assymetry.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> Have you had a chance for some extended listening yet?


Have been using them off and on for a few days, but since I've been fiddling with different software solutions for EQ, and EQ settings, can't really say its extended / critical listening - more like just tuning. I think I've got them about where I want them, and will stop fiddling and just listen now.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. I got measurement-crazy a while back and you can agonize over every little bump. Just enjoy, let your ears be critical and use the measurements only if/when you think you might have a problem (like needing a crossover tweak or notch filter or something).


----------

